
I used an online platform to create a successfull android app and need your help - megahz
I have used an online platform that offers the ability to customize a predesigned apk and create your own app.<p>I have created around 10 apps that are getting some publicity and becoming successful. I started to receive a fair amount of money from ads as well.<p>Everyone that had an experience with those tools can tell that you get an OK app but you have some limitations on customization and adding new features. My question is, when will it be the right point to go find a proper developer to create a native app to replace the current apps?<p>Any input&#x2F;experience will be highly appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
To me, the only reason to create native versions is when there is a _business_
case to do so. Nothing I see in the question, suggests that a business case
for replacing working code.

A business case for rewriting working code from the ground up would require a
very high probability of new features resulting in significant increases in
revenue and a pessimistic view of successfully rewriting that includes the
cost of finding and paying a professional developer from current cash reserves
and the long term cost of retaining that developer to perform maintenance and
upgrades.

Long term support is among the potential benefits of using a platform. An
individual developer may love to build new apps and hate to maintain them
after a year -- or maybe they get a regular job or found a startup.

Good luck.

------
patrics123
\- Do your planned features bring extra value for the customer? \- Will they
bring extra revenue for you?

\- Does the platform take a cut from your ad-revenue?

\- Are you able to find and coordinate a developer (android + iOS) by
yourself?

\- Are the revenues high enough to sustain regular development efforts on both
platforms (pay your dev) + pay yourself a fair share for the effort?

That would be the questions I'd ask myself before re-building the apps. Just
keep in mind re-building them is not a one-time effort but a regular
expense... especially if you add more complexity with new features.

~~~
megahz
\- Yes i have some ideas that implementing them will offer extra value, in
result acquire more users and money via ads.

\- Yes it takes 30%, one of the reasons

\- I am not a developer but i have technical background so i believe yes.

\- The revelues are not high enough for a full time or even part time
developer, i was thinking maybe a once-off outsourcing job. Yes i understand
the complexity concern. What worries me is that if I make the move i cannot go
back..

